# Hello Folks...



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi Everybody,

I realized I had been lurking here for awhile now and hadn't introduced myself and said hello. So Hello, my name is Dave and I own a CNC router. More specifically a CNCRouterParts 4896 Pro that I bought around 2 years ago...just before they made the transition to linear rails. I ended up doing the upgrade as they made me a deal. Unfortunately, it's been sitting somewhat idle during that time but more recently I have had the time to get back in the shop. Anyway, i've been enjoying reading all of your posts and learning so much...seems like a friendly joint, so I think I will stay if you'll have me...Below is a pic before I put on the spoilboard...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice setup ...... but where's all the sawdust??


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

honesttjohn said:


> Nice setup ...... but where's all the sawdust??


LOL... yes that is an early pic.. definitely sawdust down there now! I know pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Dave 

My dream is to have the same setup as you someday, as I’m really impresses with there kit, and there customer care . 
Although I would like the 4x8 size , I’m debating to purchace the 4x4 Pro version of yours, as I’m not sure how the heck a 4x8 is going to fit in an already cluttered garage . (Could lose the laser engraver) .
Can always upgrade to a larger size in the future though, which is another bonus with Cncrouterparts . 

Although there plug and play system would be really nice , I am going to build the electronics myself , and go with a water cooled spindle . This should help me keep the costs down , and possibly help me troubleshoot future problems if they arise .


----------



## SplinterdDave (Nov 1, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Welcome to the forum Dave
> 
> My dream is to have the same setup as you someday, as I’m really impresses with there kit, and there customer care .
> Although I would like the 4x8 size , I’m debating to purchace the 4x4 Pro version of yours, as I’m not sure how the heck a 4x8 is going to fit in an already cluttered garage . (Could lose the laser engraver) .
> ...


If I had to do it all over I would have gotten the smaller 4x4 table. It dominates the space now and I'm looking for ways to rearrange the shop.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

SplinterdDave said:


> If I had to do it all over I would have gotten the smaller 4x4 table. It dominates the space now and I'm looking for ways to rearrange the shop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the heads up Dave , as this is my concern to . I think for the most part a 4x4 would suffice , and if all else fails , I guess I’ll have to get used to indexing . 
. For the most part , are you happy with your machine ? 
I have read many threads regarding the Pro version, and have never heard a negative word about them. 
I’m glad I waited it out , as I was going to purchace one a few years back , and now I see they upgraded to the linear bearings , so she’s even better yet.
The only thing that I could see in need of a redesign, is those limit switches , as they look to vulnerable to getting torn off or bent . 

Btw ! I’m really liking that laptop arm too


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Dave , as this is my concern to . I think for the most part a 4x4 would suffice , and if all else fails , I guess I’ll have to get used to indexing .
> . For the most part , are you happy with your machine ?
> I have read many threads regarding the Pro version, and have never heard a negative word about them.
> I’m glad I waited it out , as I was going to purchace one a few years back , and now I see they upgraded to the linear bearings , so she’s even better yet.
> ...


You can always get the 4x4 and upsize later if you need or want to. I love the machine but truly love the support I've gotten. With regard to the limit switches there is a post over on another CNC forum that provides some good ideas about how to retrofit them to provide some good protection. I have come close a few times to bumping them and plan to make something. 
The laptop arm is sweet... It allows me to pull it down to easily see and zero out my x and y. Although I just bought a new edge finder so that will make it even easier.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Nice rig! Welcome to the forum. As for finding room in a shop that goes against some natural law I believe. 

Not sure what sort of bed you put on top of the frame, but I highly recommend keeping one section between the rails accessible for when you want to do some vertically clamped joinery.

4D


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Welcome Dave! Looking forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## SplinterdDave (Nov 1, 2017)

4DThinker said:


> Nice rig! Welcome to the forum. As for finding room in a shop that goes against some natural law I believe.
> 
> Not sure what sort of bed you put on top of the frame, but I highly recommend keeping one section between the rails accessible for when you want to do some vertically clamped joinery.
> 
> 4D


Thanks 4D... right now its covered with a simple spoilboard but i intend to open up the near end so I can do dovetails etc. using Jointcam or similar...Also plan to put in a rotational axis at some point...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Welcome , Dave. Friendly joint ? Only in some countries.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

4DThinker said:


> As for finding room in a shop that goes against some natural law I believe.


Good one ,and ain’t that the truth . It should be one of Einstein’s quotes lol


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dave.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Nice setup ...... but where's all the sawdust??


Very comfortable warm feeling to the room. Rick wants you to adopt him...that'll save him having to insulate and drywall.


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

DaninVan said:


> Very comfortable warm feeling to the room. Rick wants you to adopt him...that'll save him having to insulate and drywall.


LOL... This room used to be a playroom for my daughters, thus the paint...it even has french doors  It's now daddy's playroom.


----------

